# Cactus Kick-off feedback



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm sure few of you went to this tourney last weekend. I swear, I will not tell  
Any feedback appreciated. Like parents allowed or not, masks, number of people, etc.


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm sure few of you went to this tourney last weekend. I swear, I will not tell
> Any feedback appreciated. Like parents allowed or not, masks, number of people, etc.


look at the scores from so cal teams in all the brackets......waste of a weekend IMO


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> look at the scores from so cal teams in all the brackets......waste of a weekend IMO


I'm not concern about scores. I'm interested in a setup, current rules and how it went overall.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

A friend of mine heard from one of his third cousin’s best friend’s nephew that parents were allowed on the complex, were allowed to watch the game (even if not directly on the sideline), the event was very well organized, the weather was beautiful (he heard Sunday was hotter than the first 2 days), games were on time, played at Reach 11 which from what he explained to me in sign language i would assume they are very nice fielda to play on, if not the best. From what I could make out, it sounds like most people were wearing masks, very small fraction of people not complying. There was apparently no limi of people at any site. But the most CRIMINAL part of all was those smiles on the kids faces! Ooops they were wearing masks so never mind he couldn’t tell if they were smiling.


----------



## surf&donuts (Sep 21, 2020)

It was amazing but SUPER HOT! Field marshalls went around and reminded everyone to keep masks on and socially distance. Parents were able to watch. It was AWESOME!


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 21, 2020)

As long as parents had their masks on, they were cool about them watching from the sides. It was hot 100+ but the breeze helped. I was there with my DD. She was playing 2 years up gold bracket with a goat team from California. They took out the best teams in Phoenix with some beautiful possession soccer. Champs. Great experience for my DD because she was undersized and under speed. She was forced to figure out how to compete with no physical advantages.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 21, 2020)

Reach 11 are super fields and were even better than normal as they haven't been played on for 6 months.

Easy in/out of the venues, easy to park, easy to watch the games (field #6 at Reach being the exception).

Hot, but that's to be expected.

Competition could be hit & miss (best AZ teams didn't play for example, and various RSL teams playing up), but all in all a mellow, chilled weekend of soccer ... and lots of happy, smiley kids faces is always good to see.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> As long as parents had their masks on, they were cool about them watching from the sides. It was hot 100+ but the breeze helped. I was there with my DD. She was playing 2 years up gold bracket with a goat team from California. They took out the best teams in Phoenix with some beautiful possession soccer. Champs. Great experience for my DD because she was undersized and under speed. She was forced to figure out how to compete with no physical advantages.


I'm glad you guys enjoyed your time here.  Certainly warm but could have been hotter.  

As far as the best teams were concerned, the best teams were not there, they were busy playing each other  or another club roughly 55 miles south of Reach.  It's unfortunate that those teams didn't participate but the format isn't something that those clubs like to play in (2 games a day).  

I guess to put things in perspective (at least at one age group), Strikers ECNL 04s tied the RSL DPL 04 (second team),  beat handily another AZ state League team, then won the whole thing  by beating a pretty good CCV team 1 0.  At the end of the day, as one mentioned, it's just great to have the ladies back on the pitch.  We certainly appreciate the participation.  

There was a GA/ECNL mini tournament in Maricopa (RSL and Phoenix Rising). SCDS had their teams play older girls from FC Tucson.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> look at the scores from so cal teams in all the brackets......waste of a weekend IMO


----------



## Luis Andres (Sep 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I'm glad you guys enjoyed your time here.  Certainly warm but could have been hotter.
> 
> As far as the best teams were concerned, the best teams were not there, they were busy playing each other  or another club roughly 55 miles south of Reach.  It's unfortunate that those teams didn't participate but the format isn't something that those clubs like to play in (2 games a day).
> 
> ...


you could be right about most the teams there but the word was we beat the #2 team from Arizona for the 2008 division. They were tough and played great kick ball


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 21, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> you could be right about most the teams there but the word was we beat the #2 team from Arizona for the 2008 division. They were tough and played great kick ball


I hope you are not using gotsoccer rankings. At that age the best teams in AZ will be ECNL/GA/MLS type teams


----------



## happy9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> you could be right about most the teams there but the word was we beat the #2 team from Arizona for the 2008 division. They were tough and played great kick ball


Maybe, I don't know much about the 08 year group.  I know that the GA doesn't do 08s.  I believe ECNL has an 08 year group (their first year group?).  Looking at the Gold division for that year group, I didn't see any Arsenal or Phoenix Rising ECNL teams on the schedule.  

Then again, they are 08s, let em play!!  Fun age group to watch..


----------



## whatithink (Sep 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Maybe, I don't know much about the 08 year group.  I know that the GA doesn't do 08s.  I believe ECNL has an 08 year group (their first year group?).  Looking at the Gold division for that year group, I didn't see any Arsenal or Phoenix Rising ECNL teams on the schedule.
> 
> Then again, they are 08s, let em play!!  Fun age group to watch..


The GAL league does have 08s (GDA did not). RSL GA 08s and Rising ECNL 08s were playing in the GA/ECNL mini event in Maricopa. They played each other on Sat afternoon.

BTW, in that mini event they were playing 2 games on Sat for sure ... so the whole don't do 2 games a day is BS. They play whatever suits them.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 21, 2020)

whatithink said:


> The GAL league does have 08s (GDA did not). RSL GA 08s and Rising ECNL 08s were playing in the GA/ECNL mini event in Maricopa. They played each other on Sat afternoon.
> 
> BTW, in that mini event they were playing 2 games on Sat for sure ... so the whole don't do 2 games a day is BS. They play whatever suits them.


Yep, you are right, they do have 08s.   I guess I was going off of DA age groups from previous years. The youngest girls age group in the DA was U14, the boys DA carried U13s.   I personally think it's silly to carry such a young team and travel them throughout the region, but it adds $$$ to the club's coffers.

Interesting that they played 2 games on SAT.  Two seasons with the DA and never played 2 games in day- weekend travel to CA was always one game a day and showcases certainly never had 2 games in a day.  I guess we will see if the GA plays two games in a day at their inaugural event.  I doubt it but you never know.  I didn't know they played two games this past saturday in Maricopa - interesting.  I thought each age group played each other once.  Maybe RSL decided to play a second game internally?


----------



## dean (Sep 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Yep, you are right, they do have 08s.   I guess I was going off of DA age groups from previous years. The youngest girls age group in the DA was U14, the boys DA carried U13s.   I personally think it's silly to carry such a young team and travel them throughout the region, but it adds $$$ to the club's coffers.
> 
> Interesting that they played 2 games on SAT.  Two seasons with the DA and never played 2 games in day- weekend travel to CA was always one game a day and showcases certainly never had 2 games in a day.  I guess we will see if the GA plays two games in a day at their inaugural event.  I doubt it but you never know.  I didn't know they played two games this past saturday in Maricopa - interesting.  I thought each age group played each other once.  Maybe RSL decided to play a second game internally?


Looks like in the SW region (and most other areas of the country), there is an 08 division for the GA league. But not in the NW, at least looking at the GA website.

Which is actually good for the GA because that specific age group would be terribly weak. It will give them a year to build, hopefully.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I didn't know they played two games this past saturday in Maricopa - interesting.  I thought each age group played each other once.  Maybe RSL decided to play a second game internally?


First game vs an 07 SoCal team, second vs Rising 08 ECNL. They played another game (dunno vs who) early Sun AM - close to / basically 3 games in 24 hours.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Sep 21, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I'm glad you guys enjoyed your time here.  Certainly warm but could have been hotter.
> 
> *As far as the best teams were concerned, the best teams were not there, they were busy playing each other  or another club roughly 55 miles south of Reach.  It's unfortunate that those teams didn't participate but the format isn't something that those clubs like to play in (2 games a day). *
> 
> ...


No surprise to hear the 'best' teams were not there, like you say likely because of the two games in a day format. Clearly those teams are run by experienced coaches who recognize the injury risk of playing twice in the same day. Yes, we all know it's part of the tournament format here but that doesn't mean everyone has to blindly follow it. Just don't play in any (or at least many) tournaments with that format and avoid the injury risk for your kids.

Great to hear there were lots of smiling faces on the fields and while I personally wouldn't travel 6 hours to play a game or two right now, I'm pleased for the CA kids who got to play after so long without games!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 21, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> No surprise to hear the 'best' teams were not there, like you say likely because of the two games in a day format. Clearly those teams are run by experienced coaches who recognize the injury risk of playing twice in the same day


Actually no. The reason was the top teams were scrimmaging against each other vs playing lesser teams in the tournament.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually no. The reason was the top teams were scrimmaging against each other vs playing lesser teams in the tournament.


certainly the primary reason they weren't there.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 21, 2020)

I think I’d rather hear about teams scheduling under cover scrimmages than driving 6.5 hours to play a game in September. 

What are teams using for player cards?


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

Crush is here to only talk about soccer.  Cactus Kickoff was like, "woaaaah dude" and I was like, "woaaaah" and so many smiles on da kids faces. Reckless?  Nah.  Each squad is different folks and have different reasons to get in some games.  It was most righteous time and pure fun.  Let's not mistake someone's perception of playing all the minutes in all the 4 games, 70 minutes in 104 temp.  Play half game each and so it's like only playing two games really.  Northern AZ was there as were some other colleges. That is a very nice campus.  I was most impressed with how hard everyone worked.  The girls from AZ were tough and gave us all we could handle.  My dd told me how much she missed playing and how she has a much deeper appreciation for how hard it is to find a real soccer game to actually play these days.  I say get while you can and for some, playing in a few games is worth the 5 hour drive.  LA, 6 and half....lol.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush is here to only talk about soccer.  Cactus Kickoff was like, "woaaaah dude" and I was like, "woaaaah" and so many smiles on da kids faces. Reckless?  Nah.  Each squad is different folks and have different reasons to get in some games.  It was most righteous time and pure fun.  Let's not mistake someone's perception of playing all the minutes in all the 4 games, 70 minutes in 104 temp.  Play half game each and so it's like only playing two games really.  Northern AZ was there as were some other colleges. That is a very nice campus.  I was most impressed with how hard everyone worked.  The girls from AZ were tough and gave us all we could handle.  My dd told me how much she missed playing and how she has a much deeper appreciation for how hard it is to find a real soccer game to actually play these days.  I say get while you can and for some, playing in a few games is worth the 5 hour drive.  LA, 6 and half....lol.


I can't comment on cactus cup, (as we didn't go,) but is this EJ/Soccerhelper? If so-why do you reincarnate so often? Am I not doing this forum thing correctly?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush is here to only talk about soccer.  Cactus Kickoff was like, "woaaaah dude" and I was like, "woaaaah" and so many smiles on da kids faces. Reckless?  Nah.  Each squad is different folks and have different reasons to get in some games.  It was most righteous time and pure fun.  Let's not mistake someone's perception of playing all the minutes in all the 4 games, 70 minutes in 104 temp.  Play half game each and so it's like only playing two games really.  Northern AZ was there as were some other colleges. That is a very nice campus.  I was most impressed with how hard everyone worked.  The girls from AZ were tough and gave us all we could handle.  My dd told me how much she missed playing and how she has a much deeper appreciation for how hard it is to find a real soccer game to actually play these days.  I say get while you can and for some, playing in a few games is worth the 5 hour drive.  LA, 6 and half....lol.


Not another personality.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I can't comment on cactus cup, (as we didn't go,) but is this EJ/Soccerhelper? If so-why do you reincarnate so often? Am I not doing this forum thing correctly?


I am fairly certain it is.


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Not another personality.


Crush is the true and new me brother Lastman.  I love you man, I do.  I know we have the same friends and all is good brah.  I have a crush on soccer too and seeing my dd happy and balling with her teammates is a rush that only crush knows .  That is the true addicting part.  Last year, do you think I would be on here sharing how awesome the Cactus Kickoff was?  No, I dont think so.  My ego was in full swing back then.  Not anymore.  It's about what you dont have and how hard are you willing to work to get what you dont have.  I loved driving 5 hours each way and spend time with my baby turtle girl.  When they reach 16, the time is way less.  I was impressed with how many girls love soccer.  It was well worth my time, 100%!!


----------



## dad4 (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush is the true and new me brother Lastman.  I love you man, I do.  I know we have the same friends and all is good brah.  I have a crush on soccer too and seeing my dd happy and balling with her teammates is a rush that only crush knows .  That is the true addicting part.  Last year, do you think I would be on here sharing how awesome the Cactus Kickoff was?  No, I dont think so.  My ego was in full swing back then.  Not anymore.  It's about what you dont have and how hard are you willing to work to get what you dont have.  I loved driving 5 hours each way and spend time with my baby turtle girl.  When they reach 16, the time is way less.  I was impressed with how many girls love soccer.  It was well worth my time, 100%!!


Can we have a lottery for naming rights next time you rotate icons?  Or maybe a vote?


----------



## Fact (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush is the true and new me brother Lastman.  I love you man, I do.  I know we have the same friends and all is good brah.  I have a crush on soccer too and seeing my dd happy and balling with her teammates is a rush that only crush knows .  That is the true addicting part.  Last year, do you think I would be on here sharing how awesome the Cactus Kickoff was?  No, I dont think so.  My ego was in full swing back then.  Not anymore.  It's about what you dont have and how hard are you willing to work to get what you dont have.  I loved driving 5 hours each way and spend time with my baby turtle girl.  When they reach 16, the time is way less.  I was impressed with how many girls love soccer.  It was well worth my time, 100%!!


Not sure if this is still funny or sad.


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 21, 2020)

Fact said:


> Not sure if this is still funny or sad.


I can't figure it out? Is there a point to it? I know a lot of people on this site know each other so I could just be outside the circle of trust. Anyway, don't want to derail the cactus cup convo. Which btw, sounds like much fun was had by all-awesome.


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I can't figure it out? Is there a point to it? I know a lot of people on this site know each other so I could just be outside the circle of trust. Anyway, don't want to derail the cactus cup convo. Which btw, sounds like much fun was had by all-awesome.


It's old EJ but all new Crush now.  Its true and you will see.  Humility comes in many forms of discipline in ones life.  That is how we all learn.  Soccer is teaching us all many different lessons in life.  I'm full of gratitude to be alive and breathing as I type this.  One day at a time and soccer is how you can escape all the tough stuff going on outside of your control.


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

I told Dom he can delete once and for all, all, my other avatars.  I always tell you guys when their is a change coming.  I will NEVER go back to any of those old avatars and you can be rest assured that Crush is here to stay and will only look to crush one out of the ball park every day in life.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> I told Dom he can delete once and for all, all, my other avatars.  I always tell you guys when their is a change coming.  I will NEVER go back to any of those old avatars and you can be rest assured that Crush is here to stay and will only look to crush one out of the ball park every day in life.


Looks like you’re going through an identity crisis.


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Looks like you’re going through an identity crisis.


Not at all.  I just switched avatars and talking soccer only now.  Think what you want brother Anon.  Times have been tough on many of us and I just turned over a new avatar and a new lease on life.  I'm all in soccer bro.  100%!!!


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> Not at all.  I just switched avatars and talking soccer only now.  Think what you want brother Anon.  Times have been tough on many of us and I just turned over a new avatar and a new lease on life.  I'm all in soccer bro.  100%!!!


I like that! You finally made up your mind. I should have looked for you at Cacti  Super Copa, your dd played right after us in the same field. Oh well next time. I was too busy figuring out what we had won........


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Did you see Luis out there? His daughter was balling 2 years up!


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I like that! You finally made up your mind. I should have looked for you at Cacti  Super Copa, your dd played right after us in the same field. Oh well next time. I was too busy figuring out what we had won........


My dd only compliant was no medal around the neck.  She was frustrated for sure and I dont blame her.  I'm all in for soccer.  HS pre pre is tomorrow so that's cool as well.  What color was your dd team?  Field 13 had a hard surface.  I wish we had the stadium for da finals but oh well.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> My dd only compliant was no medal around the neck.  She was frustrated for sure and I dont blame her.  I'm all in for soccer.  HS pre pre is tomorrow so that's cool as well.  What color was your dd team?  Field 13 had a hard surface.  I wish we had the stadium for da finals but oh well.


Verde


----------



## crush (Sep 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Verde


I liked that team from a far in my car.  Amarillo team vs Verde team.  I saw some good play.  Saw a small one on Verde team that had great control of the ball and good skills and passed to her teammates.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 21, 2020)

crush said:


> I wish we had the stadium for da finals but oh well.


You did not want the stadium, field #1 at Reach, for any game except maybe early in the morning or late in the day. The surface gets hot, hot and hotter during the day - like burning the kids feet hot. Its also at a minimum 10 degrees hotter to play, so at temps of 103 or more, you are playing 113 or more. Both my kids played there this weekend past and hated it, esp. when there are 17 beautiful grass fields which haven't been played on in 6 months.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 22, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Is this EJ/Soccerhelper? If so-why do you reincarnate so often?


DING DING DING!!! We have a winner Jonny!!!
What gave it away? The use of the word "da" instead of "the"..speaking of himself in the 3rd-person..speaking in character of his "new" screen name?



LASTMAN14 said:


> Not another personality...
> I am fairly certain it is.


^^^^^ This



Fact said:


> Not sure if this is still funny or sad.


Funny? No. Never was. Sad? Absolutely. I can only imagine the stuff being crammed into his "goat's" head......oh wait..now she's a baby turtle.

Daughter's bedroom door gets flung open:
"You are #1..there is nobody better!!  There is no room for losers here!! Pain is weakness leaving the body!!  I need 110% energy-all day every day!!
The only easy day was yesterday!! What we do in life-echoes an eternity!! Pain is temporary-pride is forever!! It's not Kool-Aid..it's a training supplement!!"

Daughter: "Dad..it's 5am..it's Monday..it's a holiday..I have no school. Can I sleep in until 6am just once?!
Dad: "You disappoint me. But go ahead and take a day off..just know your opponent isn't." 
Slams bedroom door and walks away to go post on socalsoccer.com



crush said:


> It's old EJ but all new Crush now.  Its true and you will see.
> I told Dom he can delete once and for all, all, my other avatars.  I always tell you guys when their is a change coming.  I will NEVER go back to any of those old avatars and you can be rest assured that Crush is here to stay and will only look to crush one out of the ball park every day in life.


Broken record. And for the record...GOAT refers to Greatest of All Time. Wayne Gretzky. Ali. Ricky Carmichael.
I know your kid played for Goats FC before and that's great and all. But nobody here refers to their kid that way.
Sorry to piss in your cornflakes. But honestly, much of what you post makes me think you really do need some professional help.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

pewpew said:


> *Absolutely. I can only imagine the stuff being crammed into his "goat's" head......oh wait..now she's a baby turtle.
> 
> Daughter's bedroom door gets flung open:
> "You are #1..there is nobody better!!  There is no room for losers here!! Pain is weakness leaving the body!!  I need 110% energy-all day every day!!
> ...


2:53 am and I have the problem........lol!!!  The only time Fact comes out is when I change my avatar name.  So that is one reason I do it.  Funny to some and sad to others is the way the world turns pew pew.  Your imagination of my relationship with my daughter is way off and very disturbing. Do you actually imagine all that?  Yikes, I know someone in LA County Health Dept that can help you.  2:53am?  Yikes, that says it all right there.....


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 22, 2020)

A WCFC kid I know said they had a great time. 11 goal differential in 4 games. Won the final 5-1 I think...so maybe their other games weren’t completely lopsided.  He was stoked to play again and scored 2x.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

The Cactus Kickoff was a great event and well played by all the soccer players (goats to some).  Man, I didnt know someone would piss in my cornflakes at 2:53am and have such distain for Crush.  Talk about soggy cereal in da morning.  Anyway, soccer is a fun game to play and watch.  No isolation wall soccer for my dd, only grass, players and teams to compete against.  No juggle, no cones and no fake stick people.  Just the game please, TY


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> The Cactus Kickoff was a great event and well played by all the soccer players (goats to some).  Man, I didnt know someone would piss in my cornflakes at 2:53am and have such distain for Crush.  Talk about soggy cereal in da morning.  Anyway, soccer is a fun game to play and watch.  No isolation wall soccer for my dd, only grass, players and teams to compete against.  No juggle, no cones and no fake stick people.  Just the game please, TY


Don't let it bother you.   Part of these forums is having fun.   Better than some of the name calling and bashing of both the left and the right.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Don't let it bother you.   Part of these forums is having fun.   Better than some of the name calling and bashing of both the left and the right.


No bother at all.  This is fun in the sun for Crush and if we can all stay on soccer topics, goat talk, MLVA team is #1, ECNL is the best league, development vs actually playing a game and so many good and interesting topics we can focus on.

Dad:  No way we can do Cactus Cup and scrimmages.  Sorry honey
DD:  Please dad, I haven't played a game in 8 months
Dad:  Let me think about it
DD:  I wont spend any money.  I think it's important for____________________________________________________.  Please dad
Dad:  OK, but it's not______________________________________________________________________.
DD:  Do we get a medal if we win?
Dad: Yes

Imagine that.............


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush is here to only talk about soccer.  Cactus Kickoff was like, "woaaaah dude" and I was like, "woaaaah" and so many smiles on da kids faces. Reckless?  Nah.  Each squad is different folks and have different reasons to get in some games.  It was most righteous time and pure fun.  Let's not mistake someone's perception of playing all the minutes in all the 4 games, 70 minutes in 104 temp.  Play half game each and so it's like only playing two games really.  Northern AZ was there as were some other colleges. That is a very nice campus.  I was most impressed with how hard everyone worked.  The girls from AZ were tough and gave us all we could handle.  My dd told me how much she missed playing and how she has a much deeper appreciation for how hard it is to find a real soccer game to actually play these days.  I say get while you can and for some, playing in a few games is worth the 5 hour drive.  LA, 6 and half....lol.


You are one whacked out dude!!  But, you do crack me up.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> You are one whacked out dude!!  But, you do crack me up.


Straight jacket?  Man, I had no idea third person was wrong and all those feelings I guess that gives people.  I'm super sorry.  I'm seeking sage advice from one of the Elders of the forum to get his feed back.  I dont want to make people stay up past 2am imagining my conversations I have with my dd about soccer.  Now, that is disturbing to me but I disturb folks too so were all messed up?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Straight jacket?  Man, I had no idea third person was wrong and all those feelings I guess that gives people.  I'm super sorry.  I'm seeking sage advice from one of the Elders of the forum to get his feed back.  I dont want to make people stay up past 2am imagining my conversations I have with my dd about soccer.  Now, that is disturbing to me but I disturb folks too so were all messed up?


If y’all need new straightjackets, my tailor makes some pretty sharp looking ones.  He’s a little busy making masks right now, but I’m sure he could help you out.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If y’all need new straightjackets, my tailor makes some pretty sharp looking ones.  He’s a little busy making masks right now, but I’m sure he could help you out.


I dont need one but I'm sure some would say I do.  When I stuttered in grade school they gave two choices my mom said.  Go to some mute or cant speak special school in Santa Ana or sink or swim in regular school.  I tried to swim up stream and failed was going to sink but sports saved me.  Sports kept me going all those years dealing with some educators who said I was stupid because I stuttered.


----------



## jimlewis (Sep 22, 2020)

so back to the topic..

how was eating/hanging out as a team after/between games?  any recommendations for team meals(places that take large groups) or ways to "legally" do it(shopping and having a picnic by the pool?) for future AZ tourneys?  not sure how different it is out there than in socal


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> so back to the topic..
> 
> how was eating/hanging out as a team after/between games?  any recommendations for team meals(places that take large groups) or ways to "legally" do it(shopping and having a picnic by the pool?) for future AZ tourneys?  not sure how different it is out there than in socal


No hanging out is my advice until things are better.  Eating out we cant afford so we just went to local grocery store and picked up heathy food.  I was told no hang outs and that was the case and food places seemed to be more on take out side.  I feel it's the right thing to do coming to AZ.  Always wear a mask and follow the rules regardless of what others do.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> No hanging out is my advice until things are better.  Eating out we cant afford so we just went to local grocery store and picked up heathy food.  I was told no hang outs and that was the case and food places seemed to be more on take out side.  I feel it's the right thing to do coming to AZ.  Always wear a mask and follow the rules regardless of what others do.


Everything is basically open in AZ.  With temps cooling down, outdoor dining will become more pleasant.  Desert Ridge is right down the street from Reach, plenty of places to eat, indoors and outdoors.  Glad you enjoyed your time and thanks for coming!


----------



## dad4 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> No hanging out is my advice until things are better.  Eating out we cant afford so we just went to local grocery store and picked up heathy food.  I was told no hang outs and that was the case and food places seemed to be more on take out side.  I feel it's the right thing to do coming to AZ.  Always wear a mask and follow the rules regardless of what others do.


So how did you kill time between games?  video games and/or homework at the hotel?


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So how did you kill time between games?  video games and/or homework at the hotel?


Great question.  Played 5:30 Friday evening.  Went back to air b n b and then go to sleep.  Drink lots of water and electrolyte type drinks.  Eat super healthy.  Wake up and go to 11:30am game in the heat.  Go back to place and eat and rest for the next game at 3:30 when it's actually hotter in the day for some reason in AZ.  After that game, go back to place and wait to see if we made it to the finals the next day.  We were tied and the other team had to win 4-0 to be rewarded Sundays final at 2pm.  I will be honest.  I didnt give a hoot and preferred to leave at 4am Sunday morning.  We found out at 8pm that we were in da finals.  Sleep and wake up late for breakfast and then go try and play.  We have a large roster and like I said before, this was not a must win, just warm up for ECNL League.  All girls played half of each half if that makes any sense to you.  35 minutes halves so 15 minuets each for most.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 22, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Everything is basically open in AZ.  With temps cooling down, outdoor dining will become more pleasant.  Desert Ridge is right down the street from Reach, plenty of places to eat, indoors and outdoors.  Glad you enjoyed your time and thanks for coming!


Yea .. november is prime patio season.  Plenty of options at Desert Ridge and likely the hotels will have patios open as well.  Always liked Patio better and with the covid outside is way better than inside.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Great question.  Played 5:30 Friday evening.  Went back to air b n b and then go to sleep.  Drink lots of water and electrolyte type drinks.  Eat super healthy.  Wake up and go to 11:30am game in the heat.  Go back to place and eat and rest for the next game at 3:30 when it's actually hotter in the day for some reason in AZ.  After that game, go back to place and wait to see if we made it to the finals the next day.  We were tied and the other team had to win 4-0 to be rewarded Sundays final at 2pm.  I will be honest.  I didnt give a hoot and preferred to leave at 4am Sunday morning.  We found out at 8pm that we were in da finals.  Sleep and wake up late for breakfast and then go try and play.  We have a large roster and like I said before, this was not a must win, just warm up for ECNL League.  All girls played half of each half if that makes any sense to you.  35 minutes halves so 15 minuets each for most.


We played Friday Evening, Saturday morning, and Saturday midday.  Just Soccer fields and hotel until after the second game Saturday.  We already know we were in the finals Sunday afternoon, so the team hung out at the pool for a few hours Saturday evening.  No meals together for us, but still some good team bonding after the 1st 3 games.


----------



## soccermom74 (Sep 23, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Chalklines said:


> look at the scores from so cal teams in all the brackets......waste of a weekend IMO


Strikers 07 ECNL tied RSL 07 DPL (2nd team) Sunday morning, and then Strikers beat them 1-0 in the championship when the RSL team played without 2 starters for most of the game due to injury and had a 3rd starter playing injured.
Strikers 04 ECNL tied RSL DPL and only beat a APL team 1-0 in the championship.  Doesn't sound like a waste of a weekend to me...


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2020)

Strikers 07 ECNL tied RSL 07 DPL (2nd team) Sunday morning, and then Strikers beat them 1-0 in the championship when the RSL team played without 2 starters for most of the game due to injury and had a 3rd starter playing injured.
Strikers 04 ECNL tied RSL DPL and only beat a APL team 1-0 in the championship.  Doesn't sound like a waste of a weekend to me...
[/QUOTE]
It was not a waste of time and all those DPL teams showed up and gave ECNL team with a target on their back a good push.  I liked the pressure for all the girls. It's only been 8 months since the girls actually were allowed to play in SoCal.  It was a win win all around.  You will always have negative people around.  I was very impressed with DPL teams.  In fact, who the heck cares if it's ECNL, GA, DPL, ECRL and so on and so on.  I used to care, but now I dont. I got woke and humbled all in one year   I swear, these are just girls wanting to ball and play soccer with their friends.  The joy on my dd face driving 5 hours to find a game was cool and fun all in one.  Escaping fear for a real game is what makes one a true champion


----------



## timbuck (Sep 23, 2020)

Strikers 07 ECNL tied RSL 07 DPL (2nd team) Sunday morning, and then Strikers beat them 1-0 in the championship when the RSL team played without 2 starters for most of the game due to injury and had a 3rd starter playing injured.
Strikers 04 ECNL tied RSL DPL and only beat a APL team 1-0 in the championship.  Doesn't sound like a waste of a weekend to me...
[/QUOTE]
Hope those injured players get better fast.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Strikers 07 ECNL tied RSL 07 DPL (2nd team) Sunday morning, and then Strikers beat them 1-0 in the championship when the RSL team played without 2 starters for most of the game due to injury and had a 3rd starter playing injured.
> Strikers 04 ECNL tied RSL DPL and only beat a APL team 1-0 in the championship.  Doesn't sound like a waste of a weekend to me...


It was not a waste of time and all those DPL teams showed up and gave ECNL team with a target on their back a good push.  I liked the pressure for all the girls. It's only been 8 months since the girls actually were allowed to play in SoCal.  It was a win win all around.  You will always have negative people around.  I was very impressed with DPL teams.  In fact, who the heck cares if it's ECNL, GA, DPL, ECRL and so on and so on.  I used to care, but now I dont. I got woke and humbled all in one year   I swear, these are just girls wanting to ball and play soccer with their friends.  The joy on my dd face driving 5 hours to find a game was cool and fun all in one.  Escaping fear for a real game is what makes one a true champion 
[/QUOTE]

I'm glad fun was had by all and that the trip was worthwhile.  The 07 girls age group in AZ is in a good spot, strong across multiple clubs and looks to be specifically strong and deep at RSL.  Good for them.  RSL is a big club and has the depth to field competitive teams in the state leagues and the GA.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> It was not a waste of time and all those DPL teams showed up and gave ECNL team with a target on their back a good push.  I liked the pressure for all the girls. It's only been 8 months since the girls actually were allowed to play in SoCal.  It was a win win all around.  You will always have negative people around.  I was very impressed with DPL teams.  In fact, who the heck cares if it's ECNL, GA, DPL, ECRL and so on and so on.  I used to care, but now I dont. I got woke and humbled all in one year   I swear, these are just girls wanting to ball and play soccer with their friends.  The joy on my dd face driving 5 hours to find a game was cool and fun all in one.  Escaping fear for a real game is what makes one a true champion


I'm glad fun was had by all and that the trip was worthwhile.  The 07 girls age group in AZ is in a good spot, strong across multiple clubs and looks to be specifically strong and deep at RSL.  Good for them.  RSL is a big club and has the depth to field competitive teams in the state leagues and the GA.
[/QUOTE]
Hey Happy, can you fix what you said Crush said.  See below.  I'm sure it's by error but that was said by soccer mom.  Thanks

crush said: ((no, Crush did not say this.  This was said by soccermom74))
Strikers 07 ECNL tied RSL 07 DPL (2nd team) Sunday morning, and then Strikers beat them 1-0 in the championship when the RSL team played without 2 starters for most of the game due to injury and had a 3rd starter playing injured.
Strikers 04 ECNL tied RSL DPL and only beat a APL team 1-0 in the championship. Doesn't sound like a waste of a weekend to me...

Wow, I just check and it says happy said what Crush said.  Whats up with that?


----------



## dad4 (Sep 23, 2020)

crush said:


> The program gets confused if you mess up the initial “QUOTE=“ line in square brackets.  So, if you are quoting me, but accidentally delete the square bracket quote starter, it forgets that it is a quote.
> 
> If you have 2 quotes, and drop second the “QUOTE=“line, then it looks like the first person said the second person’s words.
> 
> Make sense?


Well said, Crush.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Well said, Crush.


I see, thank you


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

crush said:


> I see, thank you


That was very complicated.  Thanks for coming to AZ and having a good time with your DD.  Glad she had good competition.

You'll likely be back sooner rather than later, I'm thinking AZ may become your new home field for the time being!  Hopefully not, but at least soccer will be played.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 23, 2020)

I have no inside info on anything - But I'd be willing to bet that Surf Cup is looking at options in the desert states right now.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 23, 2020)

They just broke ground on this last week.

It will easily be the nicest soccer set up in the West.









						VIRTUAL TOUR
					

LEGACY SPORTS USA



					www.legacysportsusa.com


----------



## JumboJack (Sep 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They just broke ground on this last week.
> 
> It will easily be the nicest soccer set up in the West.
> 
> ...


Wow! And I thought Silverlakes and Great Park were nice.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They just broke ground on this last week.
> 
> It will easily be the nicest soccer set up in the West.
> 
> ...


The flight noise alone is going to make it worse than Oceanside, but it will be high comedy to see the events in the e-sport arena scheduled for the same weekend as a soccer tournament.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 23, 2020)

whatithink said:


> The GAL league does have 08s (GDA did not). RSL GA 08s and Rising ECNL 08s were playing in the GA/ECNL mini event in Maricopa. They played each other on Sat afternoon.
> 
> BTW, in that mini event they were playing 2 games on Sat for sure ... so the whole don't do 2 games a day is BS. They play whatever suits them.


Right now they will do that just to get to actually play, first time in six months. During league play, no, won't happen.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The flight noise alone is going to make it worse than Oceanside, but it will be high comedy to see the events in the e-sport arena scheduled for the same weekend as a soccer tournament.


Both of the other large complexes in AZ are close to busy municipal airports - Scottsdale airport and Deer Valley.  Deer Valley is the busiest general aviation airport in the country.  I think we will all survive the noise.   It will certainly be interesting to see how they deconflict scheduling.  Plenty of different type venues.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 23, 2020)

Just looked at the Arsenal Challenge in the first week of Oct.  Looks like a ton of SoCal ECNL teams are going.  Almost more SoCal teams than AZ.






						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## chiefs (Sep 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Just looked at the Arsenal Challenge in the first week of Oct.  Looks like a ton of SoCal ECNL teams are going.  Almost more SoCal teams than AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that lost revenue for California.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 23, 2020)

chiefs said:


> All that lost revenue for California.


My how the world has changed... earlier this year nothing but parents complaining about the coming to AZ and how the AZ teams should be kicked out of SW ECNL so they don't have to drive.  Now they are coming voluntarily.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 23, 2020)

chiefs said:


> All that lost revenue for California.


Don't worry. They will raise taxes on "the wealthy" to make up for all that lost revenue. They have pensions to pay after all.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 23, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The flight noise alone is going to make it worse than Oceanside, but it will be high comedy to see the events in the e-sport arena scheduled for the same weekend as a soccer tournament.


The flight noise would bother me if I were considering a house or maybe looking to lease an office somewhere. 

That said I think they also have an outdoor venue for concerts maybe? And if that is the case, then noise very will could be an issue.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Sep 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Just looked at the Arsenal Challenge in the first week of Oct.  Looks like a ton of SoCal ECNL teams are going.  Almost more SoCal teams than AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have 460 teams playing and would venture to guess at least 50% are California team.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> They have 460 teams playing and would venture to guess at least 50% are California team.


Just as long as everyone goes back


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> They have 460 teams playing and would venture to guess at least 50% are California team.


A lot of the older SOCAL ECNL girls are staying home?


----------



## watfly (Sep 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just as long as everyone goes back


As long as you take back your people in Mission Beach blocking the alleys with monster trucks and giant SUV's, dumping their bonfire coals in the sand and beaching their boats because they don't understand how tides work.


----------



## Futbol30 (Sep 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just as long as everyone goes back


haha don't worry most of us can't handle the AZ heat unless we're on the lake


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 23, 2020)

Well speaking as  Zonie.. happy to have you guys come over.  Spoke to some of the Strikers ECNL parents at Cactus Kickoff and they were so happy to watch their kids play finally.  We lost to them but I still felt good about the games.  Makes us better playing you all.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

watfly said:


> As long as you take back your people in Mission Beach blocking the alleys with monster trucks and giant SUV's, dumping their bonfire coals in the sand and beaching their boats because they don't understand how tides work.


Deal!


----------



## happy9 (Sep 23, 2020)

Futbol30 said:


> haha don't worry most of us can't handle the AZ heat unless we're on the lake


Ha, well, in all seriousness and to echo TJINAZ, it's great to see our state league teams play others.  Only makes those teams and the league better.  NOV is almost perfect weather, you may stay through end of April and not even realize it.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Just as long as everyone goes back


Always happy to go back to Cali Happy.  Driving through that desert causes road rage still.  I had this lady in a pick up tail gate me hard core and then flip me off as I let her pass.  Scary folks on the 10 frwy and getting off to take a piss you meet some interesting folks.  BTW, does anyone know someone from Blythe?


----------



## Glitterhater (Sep 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Always happy to go back to Cali Happy.  Driving through that desert causes road rage still.  I had this lady in a pick up tail gate me hard core and then flip me off as I let her pass.  Scary folks on the 10 frwy and getting off to take a piss you meet some interesting folks.  BTW, does anyone know someone from Blythe?
> 
> View attachment 9064


Is that your DD? Cool photo!


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Is that your DD? Cool photo!


No, its a photo of some lady on the beach with a dog.  It's a pic of socal life for some people.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 23, 2020)

crush said:


> Scary folks on the 10 frwy and getting off to take a piss you meet some interesting folks.  B


I10 is pure crazy - mental.

I8 is a much mellower drive, I've even taken the 8 when I should have taken the 10 ... I'd prefer to take an extra 30 mins or so and arrive in a better state of mind.


----------



## crush (Sep 23, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I10 is pure crazy - mental.
> 
> I8 is a much mellower drive, I've even taken the 8 when I should have taken the 10 ... I'd prefer to take an extra 30 mins or so and arrive in a better state of mind.


You know what, I think your right.  I took 8 last time and it was nicer and more mellow.  I'll try that this weekend and report back on the road rage.  I had no road rage but I did get mad at a truck driver pulling out in front of me and then taking 15 minutes to pass a slower truck.


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2020)

What up Eagle?


----------



## Edouble (Sep 28, 2020)

My DS is participating in his first tournament in Arizona, the tournament is called the Copper Cup. Any feedback from having your kids play here before?


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 29, 2020)

Edouble said:


> My DS is participating in his first tournament in Arizona, the tournament is called the Copper Cup. Any feedback from having your kids play here before?


Not really sure.  I live close to that but we are always in Vegas that weekend for Vegas Cup.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They just broke ground on this last week.
> 
> It will easily be the nicest soccer set up in the West.
> 
> ...


Pretty amazing! I thought Great Park was nice but this is going to be awesome!!


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 29, 2020)

crush said:


> You know what, I think your right.  I took 8 last time and it was nicer and more mellow.  I'll try that this weekend and report back on the road rage.  I had no road rage but I did get mad at a truck driver pulling out in front of me and then taking 15 minutes to pass a slower truck.


 Was any games filmed?


----------

